# Dun vs Buckskin (What color is my paint filly?)



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi! I have a lovely little paint filly and I'm not entirely sure if she is a dun or buckskin.

She does have a pretty obvious dorsal stripe above her tail, but you can't see it too well here. Also has some dappling and a black spot on her left front.

Her father is a *dark bay* medicine hat paint and his mother was a *palomino* qh that had an on/off dorsal stripe.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

From the pictures, I say buckskin. Buckskins CAN have dorsal stripes, they just don't have the other dun traits like leg barring or should barring. 

What's her registered name? She may be dunskin if her dam was actually a dunalino.

She's a cute girl though.


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you :] 
Unfortunately, we didn't have the dam's reg. papers so we aren't entirely sure. The filly, as of right now, isn't registered. I believe she can registered Pinto for her color, but due to not knowing 'who' her momma is we can't really register her Paint or QH.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Then I would just say buckskin tobiano for her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also say buckskin. It isn't terribly uncommon for a regular buckskin to have a fairly obvious dorsal stripe due to countershading. Although, it is possible for her to be carrying the dun gene if her dam does. Only testing could say for sure.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed with the buckskin. Almost 100% sure she isn't dun.

Just on another note though, is that left fore just wet, or is it a solid leg instead of white? It looks wet to me, but thought I would ask.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I also agree with buckskin.


And just wanted to point out, that regardless of if you had her dams papers, she would not be eligible for AQHA papers. Tobiano is not present in AQHA horses. 

You can register her PtHA.


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like she is a buckskin :]

I will most likely have her registered PtHA, and yeah - guess she couldn't be registered QH. Haha. Not sure what I was thinking??? :]

Chiilaa. Her legs were wet in the picture, all of them are white except her left front has a tiny black spot on it. -Her- right front is shaved as she had a little puncture on it a month or so ago.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Definitely buckskin. I suppose it's possible she's hiding dun, but the dorsal stripe is almost a dead giveaway for counter shading as opposed to a "real" dorsal stripe. A dun will tend to have a VERY heavy black dorsal stripe, almost like eyeliner whereas counter shading will produce a much softer and blended dorsal stripe.

Also the shade and dappling are something you really tend to not find in duns - she's almost a buttermilk buckskin color, whereas dun is much more primitive.

I think it's pretty safe to say she's buckskin, especially if Momma was a palomino.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Definitely buckskin. I suppose it's possible she's hiding dun, but the dorsal stripe is almost a dead giveaway for counter shading as opposed to a "real" dorsal stripe. A dun will tend to have a VERY heavy black dorsal stripe, almost like eyeliner whereas counter shading will produce a much softer and blended dorsal stripe.
> 
> Also the shade and dappling are something you really tend to not find in duns - she's almost a buttermilk buckskin color, whereas dun is much more primitive.
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say she's buckskin, especially if Momma was a palomino.


I agree from what you can see in the one picture it looks like more counter shading they a real dorsal. However it would not have to be black. It could also be a red color also. Either way it would be darn and very solid in color all the way across the stripe.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I agree from what you can see in the one picture it looks like more counter shading they a real dorsal. However it would not have to be black. It could also be a red color also. Either way it would be darn and very solid in color all the way across the stripe.


Sorry, excellent point, I was focusing on bay duns and forgot about other duns. :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Sorry, excellent point, I was focusing on bay duns and forgot about other duns. :lol:



Even bay duns or Duns can still have red dorsal strips.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Even bay duns or Duns can still have red dorsal strips.


Really? I didn't know that! Do you have any pics?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have seen duns with both black and red dorsal but I have never seen a red dun with a black one.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, learn something new every day!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a problem. This one even fooled her breeder. She was originally registered as a red dun b/c the stripe was red and not black.


----------

